# What species of frog is this? compatible w/Tarapotos?



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to add my 3 tara's to a viv where this guy is residing to make room in the other viv for a pair of Goldens or orange darts. is this species compatible in the same VIV with the tar as? I forgot what species he is


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That appears to be more of an Intermedius/Chazuta Imitator.

You cannot just "guess" morphs (for mixing purposes) - you need to go back to the original person purchases from and get the most exact information you can.

So no - I do not think you can mix these with Tarapota.

s


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

The only frog that should be kept with Tarapotos are other Tarapotos. 
Thumbnails will hybridize and mixing any frog is not recommended. 
One species/morph per vivarium.


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks .he;ll go i n another viv I.m making


----------

